# Easton Vista Wheelset



## Francesco (Dec 14, 2004)

Guys:

Has anyone had any experience with the Easton (former Velomax) Vista wheelset?? I'm looking at them for a second set of wheeels for training; they can be found online for $270. Please advise.

Francesco


----------

